# Ideal circuit breaker finder



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

I have an ideal digital and have no issues yet, used it maybe 10 times and did its thing np.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Many good brands out there, spend the extra money if you absolutely need one.

I bought a cheap Sperry model, it works, but you have to take the panel cover off, and really work hard at it.

When it's quiet and I'm alone, I use the many little tricks out there that I'm sure all you members are aware of. 

The expensive ones are well worth their money, as you can use them in other applications. I am small time, so I can't justify the expense.

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I bought one of those Klein ones and I don't recommend it.. it sort of works, sometimes. That's embarrassing when you are sure its a breaker, flip it and that wasn't it. WHOOPS!

I bet the Ideal ones are at least decent.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I bought one of those Klein ones and I don't recommend it.. it sort of works, sometimes. That's embarrassing when you are sure its a breaker, flip it and that wasn't it. WHOOPS!
> 
> I bet the Ideal ones are at least decent.


You are running it down the panel twice, right? It needs two sweeps for the klein. That's what it says to do in the instructions. Mine never has given a false reading since I read that...


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

I have had a generally good experience with 2 different 61-532 analog ones. I lost the transmitter to my first one, re-bought it and used the old receiver for about a year before it started giving me weird false positives and would then stop reporting entirely, even on the mains. I switched to the new receiver and have been using it fine for over 2 years now. 

I am eternally grateful on how much time they have saved me for the price, especially on remodel jobs, although overloaded neutrals can cause erratic results.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

FlyingSparks said:


> You are running it down the panel twice, right? It needs two sweeps for the klein. That's what it says to do in the instructions. Mine never has given a false reading since I read that...


Sometimes I sweep the left side and it traces to a single breaker.. I flip it and the circuit is still on. I sweep the right side and it traces to a single breaker and I flip it and the circuit goes off.

Maybe I'm coming across circuits that are double feed or something weird? But that has happened a few times now.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I have the Ideal. It has been about 97% accurate. You do need to do a full sweep on each side. Usually that's all that's needed. The few times that it gave a false positive, some of it was some funky wiring. A couple of times someone had used a 2-pole breaker and I don't even think of trying them.
I found one recently that used a 2-pole breaker and they had 240V going to a ceiling fan!

The fan had been that way for about 8 years. Not on all the time but must have been one tough motor!:thumbsup:


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

the one at work is 98% correct. the one i bought myself has worked 100% of the times ive used it. just the analogs. first thing to do is make a tail you can clip to wires to use the plug in attachment. BUT you should run all the breakers at least once.. sometimes i go twice.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Sometimes I sweep the left side and it traces to a single breaker.. I flip it and the circuit is still on. I sweep the right side and it traces to a single breaker and I flip it and the circuit goes off.
> 
> Maybe I'm coming across circuits that are double feed or something weird? But that has happened a few times now.


Sweep the left side, from top to bottom, then sweep the right side, top to bottom. (Ignore the beeps for this first sweep). On your second sweep flip the first breaker that makes the receiver go off.

I theorize it's trying to find the strongest signal -- so it needs that first sweep to gauge what's going on basically.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

My Klein is alright. It gets the job done, but takes a little work to get it to work right.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Sometimes I sweep the left side and it traces to a single breaker.. I flip it and the circuit is still on. I sweep the right side and it traces to a single breaker and I flip it and the circuit goes off. Maybe I'm coming across circuits that are double feed or something weird? But that has happened a few times now.


You have to sweep both sides of the entire panel, ignoring any beeps you hear on this first sweep. This first sweep is called "learning the panel". Once the receiver learns the panel, sweep the second time. On the second sweep, only 1 breaker should beep, and that will be the one to turn off. If, for some reason, two breakers hit on the second sweep, then sweep a third time. You keeps sweeping until only 1 breaker hits, and it "should" happen on the second sweep, and very rarely take a third.

Once that signal from the transmitter hits the panel, it will appear on all the breakers (on that phase) in the panel. The receiver is looking for the breaker with the strongest signal. It does not know what the strongest signal is, until it measures every breaker first. That is the reason you need to learn the panel first. Then, on the second pass, it can hit on the strongest signal. Once you find that breaker, you must turn off the receiver before starting again. Turning it off resets the receiver for the next measurement.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have had me a greenlee (Beha) one for more years than half this forum's members have been alive. It works well to this day, but for situations where total 100% accuracy is required I still pull out my flasher relay, light bulb and socket, and my amprobe. Garren's ball bearings brah.......


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Voltage Hazard said:


> You have to sweep both sides of the entire panel, ignoring any beeps you hear on this first sweep. This first sweep is called "learning the panel". Once the receiver learns the panel, sweep the second time. On the second sweep, only 1 breaker should beep, and that will be the one to turn off. If, for some reason, two breakers hit on the second sweep, then sweep a third time. You keeps sweeping until only 1 breaker hits, and it "should" happen on the second sweep, and very rarely take a third. Once that signal from the transmitter hits the panel, it will appear on all the breakers (on that phase) in the panel. The receiver is looking for the breaker with the strongest signal. It does not know what the strongest signal is, until it measures every breaker first. That is the reason you need to learn the panel first. Then, on the second pass, it can hit on the strongest signal. Once you find that breaker, you must turn off the receiver before starting again. Turning it off resets the receiver for the next measurement.


I also have the Klein, works great. You definitely need to read the manual. Learning the panel is important.
Sweeping too close to the buss side of the breaker will also give false readings. 

Best $50 I have spent on diagnostic tools.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

We've got the Klein one as well, it works, it's not great, and it's not horrible. Like frunk was saying, sometimes it gives you the wrong breaker, it always identifies which phase it's on, so you can eliminate the other breakers pretty easily.

But after reading what everyone else is saying about it needing to "learn the panel" makes allot of sense to my false readings lol

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Rochsolid said:


> We've got the Klein one as well, it works, it's not great, and it's not horrible. Like frunk was saying, sometimes it gives you the wrong breaker, it always identifies which phase it's on, so you can eliminate the other breakers pretty easily.
> 
> But after reading what everyone else is saying about it needing to "learn the panel" makes allot of sense to my false readings lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


Try that trick and you won't be disappointed. I think it's also worth buying the accessory kit for the Klein as well.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

What's the accessory kit?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

The trick is to reduce the gain to the point that only one breaker will blink, with my greenlee


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I have had me a greenlee (Beha) one for more years than half this forum's members have been alive. It works well to this day, but for situations where total 100% accuracy is required I still pull out my flasher relay, light bulb and socket, and my amprobe. Garren's ball bearings brah.......


I have the same one it works great!


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> What's the accessory kit?


http://products.kleintools.com/Test & Measurement/Electrical Testers/69411.html


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

FlyingSparks said:


> http://products.kleintools.com/Test & Measurement/Electrical Testers/69411.html


I bought a GB (Gardner Bender) tracer years ago and I don't think it ever worked, not even once!:no:
But one good thing, it had the kit and I use it with my Ideal!

Chunked the GB unit and kept the kit!:thumbsup:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

My Klein is sufficient. I do have one gripe though:
I wish they would sell the transmiter seperate, I have lost a few over the years and had to buy the whole kit! Somewhere some homeowner thinks they have a plug tester. I just love it when they call you to tell you you left something (NOT)!!! It's like they think we make hand fulls of cash for nothing:laughing:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I have both the ideal analog and the klein digital(only because I misplaced my ideal and found it later).
I use the ideal the most because I am used to it. I like it but I cannot say it is 100% accurate. Even with 3 sweeps I may get a false reading and it is mainly on twins and slims.
The only thing I do not like about the klein is the soft rubber it is made of. It does not glide across the breakers, kinda skips if you hit one while making a pass.


----------

